# New to SMF



## Erica LaBarre (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi All! So happy to be here. What else is better than smoking/grilling? Talking about smoking and grilling. 

So happy to be here, learn from others, teach others, and over all talk BBQ and enjoy it. 

I am in the Chicagoland Suburbs. I have a few grills on hand. Grilla Grills Kong (Kamado), Grilla Grills Silverbac (Pellet), Pit Barrel Cooker, and 36" Blackstone. I just recently let go of my Chargriller Duo. 

Looking forward to hearing what you cook on, and what your favorite things to cook on are. 

Also if anyone is on instagram, come say hi: https://www.instagram.com/barrebq_chick/


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 14, 2019)

Welcome to SMF Erica.

Glad to have you here with us.

Brian


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 15, 2019)

Erica, welcome to SMF and the love of all things grilled and smoked outside. Major Weber fan here with grills and a smoker.

Looking forward to seeing you around the threads.

Ray


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome from Pa.


----------



## oddegan (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome to the forum from West Michigan.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome to the site, happy to have ya join the fun.

Chris


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome to the forum from central PA. Was nice chatting with you in chat last night, you are welcome to come back anytime.


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 15, 2019)

Erica,
Welcome from Virginia, looking forward to seeing your smokes!  Remember to take pictures because "no pictures it didn't happen!".
Teddy


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome looks like you are on the roll with the equipment you have we like pictures of what you do.

Warren


----------



## kruizer (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## ksblazer (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome aboard from Tacoma, WA

I Have a camp chef smoke vault and a Weber kettle.

Favorite things to make are tri tips, pork ribs, cheese, ABT's, meatballs and pork burnt ends.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome aboard from Wisconsin! How's the weather down in Chicago?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!! Glad you joined!


----------



## Erica LaBarre (Jan 16, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Welcome aboard from Wisconsin! How's the weather down in Chicago?



Cold . . . too cold lol


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 16, 2019)

Erica LaBarre said:


> Cold . . . too cold lol



So about the same as up here in the Fox Valley ;)


----------

